# Clinton could face indictment



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

It appears to be getting real sporty for the witch. Ding dong the witch is dead?



> "They have reached a critical mass in their investigation of the secretary and all of her senior staff," DiGenova said Tuesday on the "Laura Ingraham Show" radio program. "And, it's going to come to a head, I would suggest, in the next 60 days."





> "It's going to be a very complex matter for the Department of Justice, but they're not going to be able to walk away from it," DiGenova said. "They are now at over 1,200 classified emails. And, that's just for the ones we know about from the State Department. That does not include the ones that the FBI is, in fact, recovering from her hard drives."





> "I believe that the evidence that the FBI is compiling will be so compelling that, unless [Lynch] agrees to the charges, there will be a massive revolt inside the FBI, which she will not be able to survive as an attorney general. It will be like Watergate. It will be unbelievable," DiGenova said.
> 
> "The evidence against the Clinton staff and the secretary is so overwhelming at this point that if, in fact, she chooses not to charge Hillary, they will never be able to charge another federal employee with the negligent handling of classified information," he added. "The intelligence community will not stand for that. They will fight for indictment and they are already in the process of gearing themselves to basically revolt if she refuses to bring charges."


Former U.S. attorney: Clinton could face criminal indictment | Washington Examiner

Former federal prosecutor says Hillary Clinton could be indicted in next 60 days | Daily Mail Online

Ex-U.S. Atty: Clinton Two Months Away from Criminal Indictment - Fox Nation


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Hillary is a career criminal and has undermined the rights and liberties of US citizens for decades. The facts are out, it is public knowledge, the media has laid it out, and the government is supposedly looking "a little more into it". If she is not prosecuted in 2016, you will know she is an insider in a corrupt system with an agenda that no longer includes the concept of innocent or guilty. If she is the next President of the United States, "May God have Mercy On Us All".


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I heard this yesterday. The evidence is so overwhelming that people within the FBI would demoralized and revolt if this is not prosecuted. This fact alone should be enough that people should walk away, and yet, they will line up and fall all over themselves to vote for her. She is, and has been a liar, criminal, and traitor. Those that voted for Oblunder twice, and would do so again, apparently, if they could, will vote for her. We are doomed.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I think the "truth" of our country and our system is really on the line with this one.

Billy and Monica were given a free pass, . . . mostly because of it's consensual nature, . . . and in fact, other than the shame and degradation of the POTUS office, . . . they were willing to look the other way.

THIS is far to egregious for that treatment, . . . all the way from the email server, . . . to Behghazi, . . . and all the lies laying in between. The folks know that if she is allowed to pass on this, . . . there is no event, now idea, no action she would be willing to pass up for fear of prosecution.

AND, . . . it seems that it could not come at a more fortuitous time, . . . might even get the VP to toss his hat back in the ring, . . . I'd love to see him and Bernie trying to out "give away" each other on the debate stage.

That would be a hoot, . . . and would show everyone how corrupt and ignorant the top echelon of Democrats truly are.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

All this and the Clintons get to keep millions from the State Department pay to play scheme. I think the Democrats in charge do everything possible to squash these charges in hopes that once Hillary is elected that it will all go away. Thick as thieves. The evidence will get buried one way or another. I think government is too out of control to act properly on this.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> All this and the Clintons get to keep millions from the State Department pay to play scheme. I think the Democrats in charge do everything possible to squash these charges in hopes that once Hillary is elected that it will all go away. Thick as thieves. The evidence will get buried one way or another. I think government is too out of control to act properly on this.


I struggle with this. I have heard good things about the FBI group that is behind the investigation being of very good character and A political and also like Gowdy, but also have fears that this corruption will not be handled as it should.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I hope she gets what's coming to her " Clinton " , That will tell the American People that if you screw up you pay for it .


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Stop teasing me with all this, "...it's coming to a head in 60 days." I can't help but feel that Obama will intercede in her behalf.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RedLion said:


> I struggle with this. I have heard good things about the FBI group that is behind the investigation being of very good character and A political and also like Gowdy, but also have fears that this corruption will not be handled as it should.


Your fears are justifies since its been a few years and nothing has happened to her. I have no confidence that justice will be served. The Clintons will continue to receive millions of dollars, much of it indirectly from the Federal coffers. Much of it from foreign sources who have anti-American agendas.

FUBAR


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

This will never happen under a Democratic administration.
Especially with the Attorney General we have now.
Never happen.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I won't believe till I see it. Too many people out to protect her let's not forget that Obama has the power of pardon if it should ever come to that which I seriously doubt.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

I dont think she is risking anything. People like here no matter what usually has a lot of "If I go down, you go down" things, so she will be protected is my guess.


----------

